# Hooking 24volt motor to 12volt to test



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Shouldn't hurt it. Just hook it up and if the motor is good it will just run slower than on 24 volts. Run it just long enough to test.


----------



## Fewski (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Cory.. touched it on the terminals, and nothing. But worth a shot. Appreciate the help.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Fewski said:


> Got a little electric scooter with a 24Volt 350W motor (running on 2 little 12Volt scooter batteries). It's not running and before I sick a lot of money troubleshooting it, want to test a few things..
> 
> If I unhook the leads that go into the ECM and test the motor on a 12V car battery just to see if it turns over, will it hurt or fry the motor?


It depends on the motor type. An AC (or brushless) motor will not run directly connected to a battery. AC motors typically have 3 power wires. A DC brushed type motor typically has 2 power wires and will run when connected directly to a battery. However some DC motors can be damaged when connected directly to a battery even of lower voltage, if the motor was designed intended to always run with a controller. The non limited current inrush when connecting the motor to the battery could burn the comm or demagnetize the magnets.


----------

